# Only one week left for AWE Tuning's Holiday Special Pricing.



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

Your annual chance to experience AWE Tuning holiday pricing will be coming to a close in just one week. Seize the day, and get your savings on AWE Tuning products, Bilstein, Brembo, H&R, Stoptech, G.I.A.C., ADV.1, HRE, BBS, and Rotiform for your Audi A6/S6 now. 

Audi Performance Specialists await 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or email [email protected]


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

This once-a-year chance to save big with AWE Tuning’s Holiday Special Pricing Event is coming to an end. AWE Tuning performance products, G.I.A.C., Bilstein, Brembo, H&R, Stoptech, HRE, Sachs, Rotiform and more are on Holiday Special Pricing through January 2nd. 

Now is the perfect time to treat your C5 A6/S6 to a performance gift, right here.

As always, AWE Tuning Performance Specialists are standing by at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].

Happy Holidays


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

Like all good things, the AWE Tuning Holiday Special Pricing Event is coming to an end. Today is the last day to take advantage of big savings on AWE Tuning performance products, H&R, Stoptech, ADV.1, G.I.A.C., BBS, Bilstein and more. 

There is still time! Get your last minute shopping on now, right here: The AWE Tuning Catalog

AWE Tuning Performance Specialists are standing by at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].

Happy Holidays!


----------

